# Fighting Cat!



## felineadorer

A neighbouring cat keeps entering our garden and attacking my cat !

Tipsy is a spayed female. I'm not sure whether this cat is male or female but it doesn't spray.

Other cats come and go and don't bother Tipsy at all but this cat has attacked Tipsy a number of times.

The visiting cat is quite sweet with humans - he's not afraid of me at all !! 
But has an issue with my cat !

Twice today I had to spray water at him, the second time he had attacked Tipsy!


Any advice ?

Thanks !!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Like some peeps some cats just don't see tail to tail,maybe it's unrequited kitty love on Tipsys part and he's not having it,unless you can jelous cat proof your garden keep spraying the jelous cat with the water or try and show him that you don't mind him visiting but he has to play nice,sounds like he wants you for himself-but either way it's not good for tipsy being jumped on on her own turf-maybe he's a she and because she knows tipsy's spayed doesn't see what use she is(assuming she/he is entire)-entires do pick on spays or neuters as they see them as useless and inferior-or could be simple jealousy,maybe when he's naughty to tipsy-you ignore him and when he's good reward him with a tiny treat and cuddle


----------



## felineadorer

Thanks Kelly 

The same cat has been attacking Tipsy since she first arrived , before she was spayed . I'm wondering is she female and doesn't want another female as competition ??? Or she had our garden earmarked as part of her territory? 

The visiting cat is actually a gorgeous cat, jet black with a beautiful coat and yellow eyes.

Whatever it is I suppose I'll have to continue with the water treatment. I don't pet the visiting cat as I don't want to encourage visits, but we have quite a number of felines passing through our garden. I found out recently that a neighbour behind me throws out food for cats , probably explains why Tipsy was first hanging around the place.


----------



## cats4eva

If your baby is spayed then it is likely that it wont be that if the other one isn't spayed that is.

Could be that she marked it her territory or just that she doesnt like other cats? xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Tiger poo or failing having a willing tiger to hand tea tree apparently works as a deterrent or throw more tempting foods into the other garden along with as much of the intruders poo that you can gather,might make them think of they have to deal with itOr teach Tipsy some kitty kung foo moves-concentrating on the more legal but lethal ones Sorry FA i know it's a pain for you and Tipsy and i hope you manage to resolve the problem without to much hassle


----------



## felineadorer

That's ok Kelly !! 

I'll continue with the water treatment !!! Hopefully the visiting cat will think it's not worth the hassle to come in and beat up Tipsy !! 

Plus, Tipsy is well able to defend herself , she was living on the streets for God knows how long! 

So it's probably all more traumatic for me than Tips !!!


----------



## mancat

Some cats like humans just don't want to know. Probably like this because your cat came to the others territory and the matter has never been resolved by the cats. Don't worry cats only fight as a last resort most of it is hissing and show. I understand you protecting your cat butit may be an idea to let nature do it for you.
That is only a suggestion but please remeber injury is the last thing any cat will risk.
Hope this helps even a little?


----------



## mancat

Hi again,
One of the many things I do is write about cats as they are both a passion of mine. I have included anarticle about why cats fight for you to read. Hopefully it may help you with your little problem. Hope you enjoy it and that it helps.

If you have a household with multiple cats, you know that cat fights do happen. Even if you cats generally get along, at times, they can still fight. While humans may not completely understand why their kitties are fighting, cats have their reasons for fighting. Some of these reasons are similar to the reasons that humans have disputes. Cats express their discontent with other cats by picking fights. The reasons why cats fight can help you determine how to prevent your cats from fighting in the future.

Fighting for their territory: Many cats fight because of their territory. One of the reasons that cats fight is because they feel like an unwanted cat has invaded their territory, even if it is a cat that has lived with them for a long time. Cats are much more territorial than dogs and the gender of the cat has very little to do with it. Contrary to what many people believe, female cats are sometimes just as territorial as their male counterparts are. If you have two cats in your home, you might notice that one cat hisses and swats at the other whenever he feels his territory has been invaded. This can also happen if you bring a new cat into the home. They are simply defending their territory. 

Social ranking: Either male cats frequently threaten and fight with each other for social ranking or despite what you may think; even neutered males may do this. If you have multiple cats, especially more than one male cat, one cat is usually considered the alpha male and will be at the top of the cat hierarchy. Two cats might posture their bodies, then begin howling and screaming at one another. If one of the cats walks away or backs down, then the catfight is usually avoided. However, if neither one wants to throw in the towel and surrender, then one cat will attack the other by jumping forward and attempting to bite the neck. The other cat will fall on his back and tries to bite or scratch the attacker with its hind legs. The two cats might go through this several times before walking away. There are usually no injuries sustained in these kinds of fights. You may even notice that kittens or young cats play with one another this way. Most of the time, you will not need to interfere.

Aggression: Cats also fight as a result of some kind of redirected aggression and this is quite common, especially with indoor cats. Your cat might be looking outside the window at another cat or dog crossing the yard. Your cat begins to feel territorial and aggressive at this cat, but since this other cat cannot be reached, he may instead attack the other family cat. Another example is if you are giving your cats treats. One cat may reach the treat first and begin eating. The other one wants a bite, but the cat that is eating may become aggressive over the treat and begin to swipe or yowl and the other cat. 

If you find your cats fighting occasionally, you should know that this is common and quite typical of cats. Most of the time, you will be able to tell whether or not your cats are fighting for blood or just playing around. The time to stop a fight is when it gets nasty otherwise; allow your cats to work it out themselves. If you feel the need to stop a catfight, then you should do it carefully. Even the most loving cat can bite or scratch you in aggressive passion. To stop a fight, you should make some kind of loud noise, such as a handclap. Since cats are startled by loud noises, they will both stop to see what is making the noise. You can also spray water on them to interfere with the aggressive behavior..

When you find your cats fighting, it is best not to punish the cats for their fight. Cats do not understand punishment and fighting is a natural instinct in cats. The best thing to do is only interfere when necessary. If you find your cats are fighting more than they should, it is time that you find out why. Do they fight over a litter box, a food bowl or a prime window location? Make sure each kitty has his or her own things and a place to retreat when they feel overwhelmed by other pets in the house. This will go a long way in preventing real catfights.


----------



## felineadorer

Thanks for the info Mancat !

I think with my cat and the visiting cat it may be a case of my cat having moved into part of the other cats territory - from what I've read a cats version of territory is very different to a humans!

Well this afternoon the visiting cat came into the garden but Tipsy ran him/her out !! There was a bit of wailing but no fighting.

So I think they will sort it out themselves . I just need to remember that my cat is a cat and not a human !!


----------



## cats4eva

Definately sounds like they are sorting their own issues out. xx


----------



## Bengal Heaven or Hell

Hello, I've just joined this forum. I'm really worried and desperate for help to restore a happy Bengal heaven instead of the current Bengal Hell we are living in.
We have had 3 bengal cats living together very happily for the last 5 years - 2 boys and 1 girl. Suddenly at the beginning of August the little play - fights have become full out war. The 2 boys who have always slept together like bookends, grooming each other, playing together ( the girl is more of a loner) are hell bent on tearing each other to shreds. The injuries are getting more and more frightening. The last 2 days it has become so bad that the girl has joined in. 

Has anyone any experience of cats who have been together suddenly turning on each other - if so please share your thoughts ?

I have tried making loud noises and a water spray. They are too busy trying to shred each other to take any notice of me.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Janee

Anything changed? - new aditions to family, family members leaving

Environmental changes? new furniture, new layout

Neutered?

Outside/Inside cats

Ages?

Siblings?

other than the fighting any other changes in habits?


----------



## Bengal Heaven or Hell

Hi Janee

No, nothing has changed that we are aware of. 

I have started giving zyklene to the 2 boys, Sangratan and Nanu today.
I feel like taking it myself.


----------



## Janee

Hi

There are a few Bengal breeders on here. I suggest starting a new thread and saying 

age of cats
neutered or not
if they are siblings or not

indoor or outdoor (free to roam)


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Bengal Heaven or Hell said:


> Hi Janee
> 
> No, nothing has changed that we are aware of.
> 
> I have started giving zyklene to the 2 boys, Sangratan and Nanu today.
> I feel like taking it myself.


Haha, sorry i know it's stressful coz it affects the whole house,i know very little about Bengals but if you have a look at the bengal pics in the catpicture/petforum section you'll get names from their and i'm sure they won't mind you getting in touch or as Jane suggested start a new thread asking any Bengal breeders/slaves for adviceTheirs lots of good peeps on here who'll be able to help you sort them out i'm sure


----------



## williama

We too are having problems with a neighbours cat - think its the boy from next door. He's been aggressive with our female tabby for some time =- often chases her so she comes running through the cat flat so fast - then you just seem him peering through - debating whether to come in. Now he's debating no longer - he was in our kitchen tonight tearing clumps out of our poor cat. Can't do the water gun thing because we never really see him - sounds silly but its as if he hides and then comes out when he sees the cats. 

Only thing is, I'm worrying now. We have our female and a boy and girl burmese and the other night our boy came in very sullen and lathargic - all wet on his back like he'd been fighting - and they've both been off their food for couple of days - and I know burmese can become quite easily stressed which seems to be the case here.

At night, as our cats like to bring mice in and let them go, we keep them in the kitchen so they can come and go during the night but we wont be infested with mice. ONly thing is, I'm worrying that if this cat is now prone to coming into the house, our poor cats aren't going to have any escape.

I know there is little you can do with cat behaviour, and I know alot of other forums say use a water gun, but we never see the cat - apart from quick look through cat flap - its so quick. Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## potatoes

There is a simple soultion to this problem:

Buy a cheap second-hand radio controlled car from Ebay. Next buy a cheap second-hand stuffed cuddly toy dog from Ebay. Stick dog onto radio controlled car by some means (just make a hole in dog and stuff car up him...for example). Put radio controlled dog in garden. When offending cat enters garden, chase away with radio controlled dog. After a while you'll hope offending cat visits more often cos it can be fun and quite addictive. 

p.s. You can substitute dog with any other animal: lion, horse, elephant...giant mouse?


----------



## Janee

williama said:


> We too are having problems with a neighbours cat - think its the boy from next door. He's been aggressive with our female tabby for some time =- often chases her so she comes running through the cat flat so fast - then you just seem him peering through - debating whether to come in. Now he's debating no longer - he was in our kitchen tonight tearing clumps out of our poor cat. Can't do the water gun thing because we never really see him - sounds silly but its as if he hides and then comes out when he sees the cats.
> 
> Only thing is, I'm worrying now. We have our female and a boy and girl burmese and the other night our boy came in very sullen and lathargic - all wet on his back like he'd been fighting - and they've both been off their food for couple of days - and I know burmese can become quite easily stressed which seems to be the case here.
> 
> At night, as our cats like to bring mice in and let them go, we keep them in the kitchen so they can come and go during the night but we wont be infested with mice. ONly thing is, I'm worrying that if this cat is now prone to coming into the house, our poor cats aren't going to have any escape.
> 
> I know there is little you can do with cat behaviour, and I know alot of other forums say use a water gun, but we never see the cat - apart from quick look through cat flap - its so quick. Any advice would be really appreciated.


Hi

There may be a solution but it could cost.

Firstly are your cats microchipped? There are 2 choices of catflap that 'read' the microchip and can be programmed to only let your microchipped cat in. All chips are unique therefore your cat (if microchipped) has an unique number which the catflap can read. No collars which is good for hunting cats.

One catflap works on batteries - SureFlap SureFlap Microchip Cat Flap: Homepage

One catfap works by pluging into electrical socket close to door/window/wall in which it is fitted - this catflap is more expensive.

Pet Porte Microchip Cat Flap


----------

